# como puedo medir la inductancia de un transformador



## Radioman (Jul 25, 2006)

Hola,

Como puedo medir la inductancia del primario y/o secundario de un transformador de alimentación 50Hz  ?

Gracias.


----------



## antoniodoblas (Ago 2, 2006)

Radioman dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Como puedo medir la inductancia del primario y/o secundario de un transformador de alimentación 50Hz  ?
> 
> Gracias.-



Se me ocurre que con un puente de wheastone. Mira el esquema, lo dificil para mi fué la inductancia patron que tienes que usar, en el caso del condensador es más fácil. Espero que te sirva. Saludos


----------



## Amaro (Jun 2, 2009)

acá te paso un inductimetro con pic

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


sale cerca de $12.000 chilenos


----------



## xengu (Jun 8, 2009)

Si quieres medir la inductancia magnetizante hay que hacer la prueba de circuito abierto. Si quieres medir la inductancia de de fugas hay que hacer la prueba de cortocircuto. Te adjunto un doc en el cual te explica cada método. Tambien puedes googlear al respecto.

Echale un vistazo al documento y si ves que no te queda claro me comentas y te esplico.

Un saludo.


----------



## martinno (Ago 10, 2009)

yo estoy diseñando un transformador y lo quiero simular en el microcap ¿como calculo la inductancia del primario y el secundario que es lo que me pide para simular?. Si me pueden pasar las formulas
Desde ya gracias a quien me ayude.


----------



## ALE777 (Oct 29, 2009)

que buena esta pregunta...yo deseo verificar un transformador 220V/9V, que segun vi en un sitio, se puede usar como adaptador de impedancias para la salida a un par de auriculares...en el sitio dicen que la parte de 220V tiene unos 2000ohms de impedancia, y la parte de 9V unos 8 ohms...con este puente, lo puedo comprobar? se puede usar un multimetro que mide inductancias y luego calcular la impedancia? yo tengo entendido que para calcular la impedancia de un parlante se usa como frecuencia f=1000 Hz, es asi, o estoy equivocado? muchas gracias!!!


----------



## massachusetts (Nov 23, 2010)

xengu dijo:


> Si quieres medir la inductancia magnetizante hay que hacer la prueba de circuito abierto. Si quieres medir la inductancia de de fugas hay que hacer la prueba de cortocircuto. Te adjunto un doc en el cual te explica cada método. Tambien puedes googlear al respecto.
> 
> Echale un vistazo al documento y si ves que no te queda claro me comentas y te esplico.
> 
> Un saludo.



disculpa me gustaria saber en que seccion del libro se encuentra este tema que mencionas...gracias de antemano


----------

